# How To Keep Your Prized Luxury Watch Protected With STYX



## JMVNYC

Hard pass


----------



## mumblypeg

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah............that's a NO for me dawg. No excuse me, while I go spray my best pieces with some clear coat (much quicker)


----------



## Rodentman

Such products do not appeal to me. I would have a hard time wearing a watch stickered like that.


----------



## cheu_f50

Would rather have scratches and dings.


----------



## egwatchfan

Would have to see in person but I can’t imagine that this solution makes any sense whatsoever in real life. Reminds me of the plastic furniture wraps people used in the living room back in the day… glad we did away with all that.


----------



## cleger

egwatchfan said:


> glad we did away with all that.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

My great-aunt Tina would absolutely love this!


----------



## BundyBear

Nah, no thanks.


----------



## egwatchfan

cleger said:


> View attachment 16096042


Ha yes!!!! Exactly. 
does that look appealing to anyone here??? 😂😂😂


----------



## ChuckSchilling

Have Tommy Shaw and Dennis DeYoung blessed this?


----------



## dleaphart

Can’t imagine it goes on without bubbles, you get the margins lines up, or it lasts. I might could go for one piece on a clasp or something that I always scratch, but the whole thing…. Nah


----------



## viknijjar

How…..depressing.


----------



## Jetrider

Beyond ridiculous 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Watchaddict92

Another scam, like car paint protection film.


----------



## omMIega

April Fools joke…5 months late or 7 months early?


----------



## meyers

Hilarious!


----------



## bes-b2

I appear to be in the minority..but I like this. I'm also OCD and like to wrap/protect anything. Phones, cars, etc.


----------



## Medusa




----------



## Moonshine Runner

I guess that's the equivalent of the hood bra, the *watch bra*....

Sorry, but this is just getting ridiculous. Watches are still objects of daily use, who bought his _Rolex_ as an investment, should keep the thing vacuum sealed in the safe.


----------



## Shallowguy

A friend of mine had protective film (not this brand) applied on his Submariner (by a professional). Unless, you look at it very very closely, you cannot tell. It may feel slight different to the touch, but unless I directly compared one with film and one without, I would not know. 

I was told that the downside is that after a (long) while, water and/or moisture can seep underneath the film, and the film can change colours or looks dirty. Another issue is that I don't know how easy it will be to remove the film. Each piece is so tiny. Applying/removing the film should not be a do-it-yourself job. You need a prefessional with experience to do it for you.

There are people who like to keep their watches pristine. I am one of them. But so far I have not had film put on my watches because I have a desk job and live a quite sedentary lifestyle. I don't think any less of anyone who wants to put the film on. It is not necessarily for investment purpose.


----------



## Speaker Fun

that's too much


----------



## earloffarnborough

This is exactly the same procedure as when applying foil to cars instead of paint. 
It sounds like a harmless way to cover your watch with a thin layer of foil. 
I wouldn't do it anyway. 
Regards and stay safe all!


----------



## KP9

By the time the stickers are applied...the watch would have been scratched all over by the supplied tweezers


----------



## brash47

I thought he meant this....


----------



## bigclive2011

This is just plain weird&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;









but heh it's your watch right ?


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## complexcarbs

lmao PFFFF


----------



## Piter De Vries

I don't think even @sticky would go for this.


----------



## cmdrdredd

Watchaddict92 said:


> Another scam, like car paint protection film.


actually PPF on a vehicle has benefits. Rock chips are a thing of the past and new films are self healing. Scratch it with a key and the film will shrink back to normal with a little heat and no paint damage. This though I see little benefit. It's like having a firearm you never use so it doesn't get marked or show wear marks.


----------



## greedy

watch condoms? No thank you


----------



## Rojote

I personally go with a quality spray on ceramic product. Works well and also makes the coated surfaces very hydrophobic. Very cheap and easy to use and found at any auto parts store.


----------



## Palettj

LosAngelesTimer said:


> My great-aunt Tina would absolutely love this!
> Tina was kinda hot!!
> View attachment 16096066





LosAngelesTimer said:


> My great-aunt Tina would absolutely love this!
> Tina was kinda hot!!!
> View attachment 16096066


----------



## GeekCred




----------



## flaggermi

Hehe...

Styx
Protect your watches the pathological way!


----------



## raggaeluv

JMVNYC said:


> Hard pass


Amen


----------



## Nokie

I can achieve the same thing with packing tape…..


----------



## raggaeluv

GeekCred said:


> View attachment 16097181


LOL


----------



## sticky

Piter De Vries said:


> I don't think even @sticky would go for this.


Safe bet there Piter.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

I couldn’t take someone serious that did this to their watch… haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

Not sure if this is for me. But there is something for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beardedmark84

Ummmm...what??


----------



## archaeobeat

Not for me defeats the purpose of owning a watch. No need for glad wrapping your watches. Plus if you bump against a had object it will still leave a ding.


----------



## Holland0

nsims said:


> Not sure if this is for me. But there is something for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth be told.


----------



## watch_a_mod

Did the CEO ask his mother to approve his genius idea? 

"That's a great idea, my son. I'm so proud of you"


----------



## KP9

don't forget to STYX the tweezer as well....LOL


----------



## nsims

Always a controversial topic, but I do this with my phone all the time. I put a case on it, film on the front as well. Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmypr

Great replies, had so much fun reading =)


----------



## Calgary Jim

cleger said:


> View attachment 16096042


Ok, not everybody 


Watchaddict92 said:


> Another scam, like car paint protection film.


I like having it on some of my car. It works!


----------



## comiye4932

Funny lol so much fun while reading it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xvcbvxcv

Then, using your misting bottle, mist both the piece and the section of watch where it will be applied with a bit of water. If you don't have a misting bottle, simply submerge the piece entirely in your glass of water. Now, use the tweezers to place the piece as precisely as possible at its intended location, ensuring that it's laying straight and even with surrounding sections. You will be able to make adjustments to the film piece's placement after it has been placed on the watch. As we mentioned above, just dip it back in the water and you can try again.


----------



## wpoon

Not for me. Scratches happen from daily use.


----------



## KaiRoMa4D

I am very clumsy - but I wuld give it a shot.


----------



## wwiseman

Very odd...


----------



## Makattack44

Aaron Brzozowski said:


> For as long as man has been walking upright, he's had to contend with occasionally slamming his wrist into things. Doorways, kitchen counters, car hoods - they're all there, just lying in wait for you to bump or scrape your wrist against them in the course of passing by or reaching to grab something else. Ordinarily, that's not such a big deal, but the minute a valued wristwatch enters the picture, the stakes are raised dramatically.
> 
> What is a concerned luxury watch aficionado to do? Get some much needed protection from STYX Protection Film. A relatively young company, STYX was founded in 2010 to serve one purpose, and one purpose only: to supply the very best scratch and scuff protection available for luxury goods like high-end wristwatches and handbags. The company has an extensive and growing collection of protective film kits for watches from Rolex, Audemars Piguet, Patek Philippe, and other fine watchmakers, plus handbags from Hermes and Dior.
> 
> Granted, the mere idea of affixing small bits of sheer plastic to your expensive luxury watch may seem somehow inappropriate at first glance, but when applied, STYX Protection Film kits are so invisible that the only person who will know is you. Each wristwatch within the company's protective film catalog is painstakingly studied using 3D scanning technology, and each small patch of invisible film expertly cut, ensuring a precise, seamless fit. The protection offered is total, too, covering every square millimeter of vulnerable exposed metal in polyurethane with a scratch-proof nano top coat.
> 
> *How Is STYX Protection Film Applied?*
> 
> View attachment 16095738
> 
> 
> Each STYX Protection Film kit comes with an envelope containing the protective film, pre-cut and ready to install, along with a pair of tweezers and an insert with application instructions. The kit also includes a small microfiber towel and an alcohol wipe for cleaning the watch prior to application. The only additional thing you'll need is water, preferably in a misting bottle, although a glass of water can work just as well if you don't own one.
> 
> First, pick a good location to perform the film application. You want to choose somewhere with plenty of open table or counter space, and lots of available light, but you should also make sure that wherever you'll be doing the work doesn't have a habit of getting excessively dusty. The last thing you want is a rogue piece of dust finding its way onto the underside of the film before you have a chance to affix it in place. After you've selected a good location for the install, wash your hands thoroughly to remove any excess oil from your skin, and consider wearing a pair of clean lint-free, powder-free gloves. You'll be handling the film using the supplied tweezers, but you will still have to handle the watch band and casing, and the cleaner your watch is, the better the film will adhere.
> 
> Give yourself about 30 minutes for the installation process if you are a beginner, but once you've done this once, it should come to ether even faster. Also, if you happen to make a mistake, just dip the film back into the water and you are good to apply.
> 
> After these steps have been completed, you're ready to clean your watch. Open the alcohol wipe included with your kit and carefully wipe down every square millimeter of the watch, removing all oils and pieces of dust and grit. If any lint is left behind, you can use the included microfiber towel to clear it away. When doing this, it's important to handle the watch gingerly, preferably making contact only with the edges and inside of the watch case and band, to minimize oil transfer from your skin to the more visible parts of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16095739
> 
> 
> After the watch is clean, you may start applying the protective film pieces included with your kit, one-by-one until each piece has been installed. To apply a piece, first grab it carefully with the tweezers, taking care not to pinch it so hard that you leave an impression or bend the film piece.
> 
> View attachment 16095740
> 
> 
> Then, using your misting bottle, mist both the piece and the section of watch where it will be applied with a bit of water. If you don't have a misting bottle, simply submerge the piece entirely in your glass of water. Now, use the tweezers to place the piece as precisely as possible at its intended location, ensuring that it's laying straight and even with surrounding sections. You will be able to make adjustments to the film piece's placement after it has been placed on the watch. As we mentioned above, just dip it back in the water and you can try again.
> 
> View attachment 16095741
> 
> 
> When the piece of film is in place, squeeze down on it firmly to remove any excess water, and then move on to the next piece. Within your STYX kit will be precisely shaped and cut pieces to cover the watch face and case, as well as each link of your metal watch band. Be sure to allow yourself adequate time; accurately applying so many individual pieces of film can be time-consuming.
> 
> View attachment 16095743
> 
> 
> After all film pieces have been installed, it's recommended that you allow the watch 24 hours before wearing it to allow the film to dry completely, and if you see any dull spots, don't worry; they will disappear completely once the film is entirely dry.
> 
> That's it. You now have complete, invisible head-to-toe protection for your most valuable timepieces. STYX's choice of polyurethane as a film material is about more than just its ability to blend in or the ease of application; it's a remarkably durable material, with outstanding abrasion and tear-resistance even before its tough nano coating is taken into account. It's also slow to show wear, and as thin as the film is, it should even provide your watch with some protection against light impacts. If you ever need to remove the film in the future, simply use tweezers to pull it off. It leaves no trace, so you'll have nothing to clean off afterwards.
> 
> View attachment 16095748
> 
> 
> If you're ready to get complete protection for your high-priced luxury watch, visit the STYX Protection Film website to see if they offer a kit for your particular timepiece. Use the exclusive WatchUSeek coupon code "STYXBUY" for 15% off of your entire purchase.


Looks like I may definitely need to grab a kit or two... Beautiful Rolex btw!


----------

